# Horrific Crime Wave earns Winnipeg title of "mini-Detroit"



## CougarKing (25 Sep 2009)

Does anyone who lives in Winnipeg agree or disagree with this story? Or is it just more MSM sensationalism?

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090925/national/crime_violent_winnipeg



> Spate of high-profile crimes has some calling Winnipeg 'mini-Detroit'
> 
> 2 hours, 57 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2009)

This is the core/North End wacking each other....there are some real problem areas, mostly congregated around Manitoba Housing complexes, but for the most part Winnipeg is no different than any other city.


----------



## mariomike (25 Sep 2009)

It seems to be right up there:
http://www2.macleans.ca/2009/03/04/the-most-dangerous-cities-in-canada-overall-crime-score%E2%80%94by-rank/


----------



## Neolithium (25 Sep 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> This is the core/North End wacking each other....there are some real problem areas, mostly congregated around Manitoba Housing complexes, but for the most part Winnipeg is no different than any other city.


This seems to be quite true. I live in the East Kildonan area and there's the occasional loud party but nothing much more than that.  I have some friends who used to live near Point Douglas and there would be regular intervals of gunshots, guys running around with knives, bats, and other assorted weaponry.


----------

